# How do I hook up my JBL LSR305 monitors, to my Polk Audio PSW111 Subwoofer, to my macbook pro?



## marinqf

I want to learn how to hook up my JBL LSR305 monitors, to my Polk Audio PSW111 Subwoofer, to my macbook pro. I currently have absolutely no cables of any sort, or any type of receiver or DAC. What do I need/should I buy? I'm some what concerned because I'm pretty sure the polk audio sub was primarily designed more for a 5.1-7.1 theater set up over a 2.1 music listening set up. 
  
 This image is almost identical to the back of the PolkAudio woofer, except the low pass only goes down to 80 and the peak says 200 (I have no idea what that means unless thats the crossover point). Also above the red and white line in holes there is also a yellow one above it. Finally, the two pronged plug in on the right actually looks more like the 3 pronged plug on the jbl speakers (except there is only 2 prongs instead of 3).
  
 The other image is of the jbl's rear panel. 
  
  
  
  
 According to cnet "Connectivity [for the LSR305] is designed for professional users, so the LSR305 doesn't have RCA inputs, just XLR and TRS 1/4-inch input jacks. The connectivity work-around solution is simple enough, just buy a $6 RCA-to-1/4-inch plug cable to hook up the LSR305s to a consumer desktop system. The speaker has bass and treble "trim" switches, so you can fine-tune the tonal balance to taste. " However, I am trying to hook this up to my laptop, not a desktop. Would I need something more like this http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CMP159-Stereo-Breakout-10-Feet/dp/B005HGM1D6/ref=pd_bxgy_MI_img_y
  
 Do I need something to connect everything to, that then connects to my laptop, or can everything be connected just through my laptop? 
 Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## StoneJack

A USB sound card will do, like mine Creative Omni Surround 5.1, does have RCA outputs


----------



## SCSI

Thanks for posting this as I'm thinking of getting the JBL LSR305 as well and still trying to figure out how will I connect it to my Energy S10.3 sub. The Energy S10.3 only have High Level Inputs. My current setup is Asus DX > Lepai 2020A+ > Pioneer BS41 and Energy S10.3 HLI. I also just ordered the Topping VX1 to upgrade the Lepai but I don't think that will be necessary after getting the active JBL LSR305.


----------



## cel4145

scsi said:


> Thanks for posting this as I'm thinking of getting the JBL LSR305 as well and still trying to figure out how will I connect it to my Energy S10.3 sub. The Energy S10.3 only have High Level Inputs. My current setup is Asus DX > Lepai 2020A+ > Pioneer BS41 and Energy S10.3 HLI. I also just ordered the Topping VX1 to upgrade the Lepai but I don't think that will be necessary after getting the active JBL LSR305.




I went through this same thing with the DX and a sub with similar connections. The Energy S10.3 is just not a good match for integrating into a computer setup with powered speakers since it only has one LFE rca input unless you have a full 5.1 speaker setup. Unless things have changed in the last year or so, my experience with Windows is that it would not output 2.1 audio via the line outs on sound cards. You really need a sub with left/right RCA inputs so you can split the 2.0 output from the DX and run it to both the speakers and the sub.

Sorry


----------



## marinqf

So what about using a Behringer UCA202, hook it up to 2 RCA Male to 2 RCA Male and Female Piggyback Audio Cable (http://www.amazon.com/Cblwhl-Female-Piggyback-Audio-Cable/dp/B000I94FAE). Plug the male ends into the sub. Then take Dual 1/4 Inch To RCA Cable (http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-Cable-CPR201-Dual-Inch/dp/B000068O16/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt), plug the the male rca sides into the piggy back and the other end into the two speakers?


----------



## SCSI

cel4145 said:


> I went through this same thing with the DX and a sub with similar connections. The Energy S10.3 is just not a good match for integrating into a computer setup with powered speakers since it only has one LFE rca input unless you have a full 5.1 speaker setup. Unless things have changed in the last year or so, my experience with Windows is that it would not output 2.1 audio via the line outs on sound cards. You really need a sub with left/right RCA inputs so you can split the 2.0 output from the DX and run it to both the speakers and the sub.
> 
> Sorry


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your experience. 2.0 is my current setup now. The speaker outs from the Lepai are connected to the speakers and to the high level inputs on the Energy S10.3. I guess I have to spend more money on an audio controller such as the Scarlett 2i4 as a solution to connect a sub switch I will not do or look for better passive speakers. The Pioneer BS41 sounds great but the upgrade bug hit me.
  
 Why is it so difficult to connect active speakers to a sub with only high level inputs? arghhh! lol!


----------



## cel4145

scsi said:


> Why is it so difficult to connect active speakers to a sub with only high level inputs? arghhh! lol!




Well, the Energy S10.3 wasn't ever designed to work with active speakers. Not difficult. Just not meant to be


----------

